# Ford Focus Roof Rack



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

I need to get a roof rack for my Ford Focus. It's the 2 door hatchback model. I don't know jack about roof racks. It has to be a roof rack because it will serve as a surfboard rack as well. The "factory" racks (Kona edition) are no longer being sold by Ford. A good/inexpensive solution would be best but I realize those 2 never go together most of the time. Any tips/info on where to get them? I see there are a bunch of parts sold in ebay/craigslist but I have no clue as to which ones I would need.


----------



## slick_rick (Sep 8, 2008)

Because your Ford Focus has a short roof line, you're going to need to use a Short Roof Line Adapter Kit in combination with the roof rack system. Both Yakima Racks and Thule Racks make excellent systems for the Ford Focus. Go with either the Thule 400XT Aero roof rack system or the Yakima Q Tower roof rack system and use the Thule 477 Short Roof Adapter kit with the 400XT Aero system and the Yakima Q Stretch Kit with the Q Tower system. The stretch kits enable the base rack system crossbars to be distanced further apart from each other to provide a stable and reliable base rack to connect the gear carriers and carry them safely. You can connect any Yakima and Thule roof mount bike racks to the base rack system crossbars. Also there are other cheaper options that work very well such as RockyMounts bike racks. For a surfboard rack your best bet is the Thule 554XT Hang-Two surfboard rack for the Thule 400XT Aero base rack system and the Yakima StrapThang surfboard rack for the Q Tower base rack system.


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip and links. This is good info for me. I will look into this much further.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

whayong said:


> I need to get a roof rack for my Ford Focus. It's the 2 door hatchback model. I don't know jack about roof racks. It has to be a roof rack because it will serve as a surfboard rack as well. The "factory" racks (Kona edition) are no longer being sold by Ford. A good/inexpensive solution would be best but I realize those 2 never go together most of the time. Any tips/info on where to get them? I see there are a bunch of parts sold in ebay/craigslist but I have no clue as to which ones I would need.


Check out www.batinc.net . They still list the European rack for about $220. It is the exact same as the Kona rack only in a natural aluminum finish (the Kona rack is black).

I bought that rack system about 5-6 years ago when I had a Focus. I sold it and it is still being used on another Focus. Worked great and is relatively cheap.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i drilled the roof and bolted down a set of yakima rails. looks pretty factory, has worked very very well. don't regret drilling the car even one iota. :thumbsup:










https://www.rei.com/product/620190


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, Ford didn't make a provision for mounting a roofrack????


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> Wow, Ford didn't make a provision for mounting a roofrack????


yes, but it did not suite my requirements. if your willing to mount the rails you get a nice looking bombproof setup. otherwise, meh, i was not impressed with the alternative.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually just put an all Thule roof rack on my Ford Focus hatchback. I got the Thule Sidearm 594 bike rack, which is great. It wasn't cheap, but it works and seems sturdy and reliable. Didn't consider drilling into the car....

I also have an extra short roof adapter that's in good condition. If you're interested in buying it, PM me.


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

When I got my ford I ordered the rack from www.batinc.com. I found that it was cheaper than buying all the components to get a Thule to fit. I've been very happy with it. I can carry two of my bikes, and cargo in the middle.


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

Yup, I went the Batinc route. I've had it on the car for 2 weeks now but still no bike tray/carrier. I picked up a used Yakima Boa but unfortunately doesn't fit the base system. I will have to look into a rocky mounts or a something else used. I did get the surf pads at my local REI and just using ratcheting tie downs from the local Lowes to keep the surfboards snug.


----------

